# Whelen Modified



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I just finished building this car using a Womp chassis with bumpers and nerf bars from NY Modifieds. The body is printed plastic coated cardstock and is also from NY Modifieds. I used a SCC Pirhana motor, CB Design Stock Car Wheels and Quick Slick tires.


----------



## LOWELL (May 1, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Outstanding build!


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Congrats to Whelen for their first win with a Corvette DP Protoype.


----------

